# Forum > Diablo 3 > TurboHUD > TurboHUD Support > [Question] TH. Help me

## kjh27

I downloaded the TH9.0 version and inserted an older version of the plugin.I'm getting an error. Help me.

----------


## MrOne

You need to update plugins because there are some difference between 9.0 and older versions. That's all.

----------

